# Cavs vs Pacers - Dec 9th 7:30 PM



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*vs*









*Cleveland Cavaliers (11-7)* *vs.* *Indiana Pacers (11-10)*

*Date:* Saturday, December 9th, 2006 
*Where:* Quicken Loans Arena - Cleveland, OH
*TV:* FSOhio, NBA LP
*Radio:* WTAM 1100
*Time:* 7:30 PM - ET

















































*C:* Zydrunas Ilgauskas (11)
*PF:* Drew Gooden (90)
*SF:* LeBron James (23)
*SG:* Daniel Gibson (1)
*PG:* Eric Snow (20)
























































*SF:* Maceo Boston(15)
*PF:* Al Harrington (9)
*C: * Jeff Foster (10)
*SG:* Stephen Jackson (1)
*PG:* Jamal Tinsley (11)


*
Game Notes:*

- Hughes is scheduled to play in this game and likely come off the bench; JO is *out* which is obviously huge. 

- Pacers always do a good job defensively on Lebron so it will be a rough game unless we have 2-3 other guys step up

- Will Gibson back up his game against Toronto? He will likely be matched up against Tinsley which could be a tough physically. 

-I'm actually going to this game (got seats right behind the bench) so I will try to get a good look at Gibson and report any other interesting stuff happening with the team! :cheers:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Gibson's play bags him another start*












> *Gibson's play bags him another start*
> *Rookie's debut among Cavs' best ever*
> 
> Saturday, December 09, 2006
> ...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

B_B, you must be blowing all the money from you're new job on tickets. You're going to games left and right (ala OSU-Michigan)


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

No JO + return of Hughes = Cavs victory

it's pretty simple math...i think...i hope


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

To prove that we are contender for Nba finals we must this kinds of game.We should win against better teams like Indiana maybe. I am bored with the wins against Toronto\Atlanta\Knicks . I want better performance and Mike Brown should decide on rotation who would do what? Where is Pavlovic, we put him on the bench never care, one day, Brown is playing, the other day, Gibson put up great numbers. I am not saying we should not give minutes to these guys however, we should make it clear as soon as possible.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hmm why is AV starting?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Drew pulled a muscle in warmups


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I've really noticed Damon Jones is really cheering for Gibson to do well on the floor, anything he does good on the floor DJ is all smiles and standing.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Gibson for 3! Woot this kid can shoot


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

nice start, James seems to be great for tonight.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

this is gonna be a tough on.. good luck guys:cheers:


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

This kid has really something to give us, it is really clear now why James insisted on him.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Indiana coming off a back to back hopefully if we can build a big lead this will be an easy win.

Z with a great start


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

6 shots, 6 assists...that's what i like to see


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

My lord a good start on offense and defense? Mike Brown must be in shock.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Gibson should start at point when Hughes is ready to start again. He's really spreading the floor out there and our offense just zips when that happens. Particularly with Andy in there instead of Drew, because Andy finds those seems really well.

I hope Danny doesn't get buried when Larry comes back. Kid is proving he's got what we've been looking for out of a point ever since Jeff Mcinnis lost his freaking mind.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

OBTW what's wrong with JO? He seems to be getting injured so frequently that he cant back to a consistently high level of play like hughes. They're both a shadow of what they were at there best


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Why do we always adjust too there matchup (small)... Why cant we stay big


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wesley for Retirement said:


> Why do we always adjust too there matchup (small)... Why cant we stay big


I was thinking the same thing: Z was off to such a great start


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> I was thinking the same thing: Z was off to such a great start


Mike Brown tends to coach kind of like a rookie would play.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> OBTW what's wrong with JO? He seems to be getting injured so frequently that he cant back to a consistently high level of play like hughes. They're both a shadow of what they were at there best


he pulled a hamstring few games ago.. pacers just being cautious. actually jermaine's doing ok so far this year.
18p/10reb/3as/3blocks. but obviously he can do better, especially scoring more.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I love the energy tonight. I can't tell why they're so energized.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wesley for Retirement said:


> Why do we always adjust too there matchup (small)... Why cant we stay big


I think we play better small. We can rotate faster defensively, and get turnovers, and run the floor. I can't wait for the day Andy is our starting center.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Best ball movement of the year thus far. Damon Jones just seems to be at a new level, last year he would have chucked that 3 ball. This year it gets reversed and ends with a dunk.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> I think we play better small. We can rotate faster defensively, and get turnovers, and run the floor. I can't wait for the day Andy is our starting center.


I agree, but first we have to resign him this offseason. Hmmm bring Andy in for energy off the bench? Andy starts and we start out with great energy? hmmmmmm :cheers:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron with 5 assists already and we have a Hughes siting.

I wonder if we can try to really cut Lebron's minutes tonight


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

This is a great game so far, you guys so lucky to watch it right now.  I am just following the boxscore.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hahaha... the seventh "welcome back" from the fans seems a little less enthusiastic than the first couple...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Oh come on: these new NBA rules just suck for T's


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Auggie said:


> he pulled a hamstring few games ago.. pacers just being cautious. actually jermaine's doing ok so far this year.
> 18p/10reb/3as/3blocks. but obviously he can do better, especially scoring more.


Yeah good numbers but this ain't the guy who we were arguing whether he was better then Dirk.

Lebron with a ridiculous line 13 points, 5-5 shooting, 5 assists


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Yeah good numbers but this ain't the guy who we were arguing whether he was better then Dirk.
> 
> Lebron with a ridiculous line 13 points, 5-5 shooting, 5 assists


Well to be fair, when that argument was taking place, the Dirk of then was nowhere near the Dirk of now. But JO does seem to have slowed down a step. Mostly because of the injuries.

He's still a monster when he plays though. He just has to make a concentrated effort to stop shooting jumpers when he could make more power moves.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow... it definitely is startling how much we missed having a second player who can create his own shot, though.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hughes with a nice shot! Good to see.


I'd like see Lebron sit the entire quarter if possible: we have a back to back tommorrow I believe


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

It's hard to believe at times that Marshall was a 4th overall pick in the draft


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Gibson getting a chance to run the point, usually when he is in its Lebron or Snow who is running it. 

I hope we can see him attack this zone.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Good TO by Mike Brown


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> It's hard to believe at times that Marshall was a 4th overall pick in the draft


haha.. atleast the last two games he has gotten some youth back. 


BTW, Heisman about ready to go to Troy Smith... GO BUCKS!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wesley for Retirement said:


> haha.. atleast the last two games he has gotten some youth back.
> 
> 
> BTW, Heisman about ready to go to Troy Smith... GO BUCKS!


 <table border="1" bordercolor="#000000" width="90%"><tbody><tr><td width="30%">*First Round*</td> <td width="28%">*Player* </td> <td width="42%">*College*</td> </tr> <tr> <td> 1. Milwaukee </td> <td> Glenn Robinson </td> <td> Purdue </td> </tr> <tr> <td> 2. Dallas </td> <td> Jason Kidd </td> <td> California </td> </tr> <tr> <td> 3. Detroit </td> <td> Grant Hill </td> <td> Duke </td> </tr> <tr> <td> 4. Minnesota </td> <td> Donyell Marshall </td> <td> Connecticut </td> </tr> <tr> <td> 5. Washington </td> <td> Juwan Howard </td> <td> Michigan </td> </tr> <tr> <td> 6. Philadelphia </td> <td> Sharone Wright </td> <td> Clemson </td> </tr> <tr> <td> 7. LA Clippers </td> <td> Lamond Murray </td> <td> California </td> </tr> <tr> <td> 8. Sacramento </td> <td> Brian Grant </td> <td> Xavier (Ohio) </td> </tr> <tr> <td> 9. Boston </td> <td> Eric Montross </td> <td> North Carolina </td> </tr> <tr> <td> 10. LA Lakers </td> <td> Eddie Jones </td> <td> Temple </td> </tr> <tr> <td> 11. Seattle (from Charlotte) </td> <td> Carlos Rogers </td> <td> Tennessee State </td> </tr> <tr> <td> 12. Miami </td> <td> Khalid Reeves </td> <td> Arizona </td> </tr> <tr> <td> 13. Denver </td> <td> Jalen Rose </td> <td> Michigan </td> </tr> <tr> <td> 14. New Jersey </td> <td> Yinka Dare </td> <td> George Washington </td> </tr> <tr> <td> 15. Indiana </td> <td> Eric Piatkowski </td> <td> Nebraska </td> </tr> <tr> <td> 16. Golden State (from Cle.) </td> <td> Cliff Rozier </td> <td> Louisville </td> </tr> <tr> <td> 17. Portland Trail </td> <td> Aaron McKie </td> <td> Temple </td> </tr> <tr> <td> 18. Milwaukee (from Orlando) </td> <td> Eric Mobley </td> <td> Pittsburgh </td> </tr> <tr> <td> 19. Dallas (from G.S.) </td> <td> Tony Dumas </td> <td> Missouri-Kansas City </td> </tr> <tr> <td> 20. Philadelphia (from Utah) </td> <td> B.J. Tyler </td> <td> Texas </td> </tr> <tr> <td> 21. Chicago </td> <td> Dickey Simpkins </td> <td> Providence </td> </tr> <tr> <td> 22. San Antonio </td> <td> Bill Curley </td> <td> Boston College </td> </tr> <tr> <td> 23. Phoenix </td> <td> Wesley Person </td> <td> Auburn </td> </tr> <tr> <td> 24. New York </td> <td> Monty Williams </td> <td> Notre Dame </td> </tr> <tr> <td> 25. LA Clippers (from Atlanta) </td> <td> Greg Minor </td> <td> Louisville </td> </tr> <tr> <td> 26. New York (from Houston) </td> <td> Charlie Ward </td> <td> Florida State </td> </tr> <tr> <td> 27. Orlando (from Seattle) </td> <td> Brooks Thompson </td> <td> Oklahoma State</td></tr></tbody></table>
That draft sucked after 3 very good picks anyways. Marshall was one of many players who didn't live up to expectations except Howard


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

In all fairness to Marshall he was the 4th best player in that draft. And wasnt half bad when he was young, we are just seeing him about 3 years past his prime.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Possible Preview of the post Hughes return and Gibson play: no Sasha, Brown, Wesley, or Newble


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Possible Preview of the post Hughes return and Gibson play: no Sasha, Brown, Wesley, or Newble



Sadly Sasha is out of the mix again, but for the rotations that are playing. I cannot complain, Snow is playing better than he has in the past two years. 

BTW, Andy plays some great on the ball and off the ball defense. He could politely ask Z for his job after this year lol


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Pacers used zone defense on the last possession. Cleveland better get serious fast (despite the huge lead) because if you struggle in a zone long enough, the lead will shrink.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wesley for Retirement said:


> In all fairness to Marshall he was the 4th best player in that draft. And wasnt half bad when he was young, we are just seeing him about 3 years past his prime.


I'd probably say that Howard was the 4th best but Marshall has had a decent career. Just something more you would expect from a non-lottery selection then the 4th pick.

Lebron with a great game. Didn't we blow a big lead to Indiana last game we played them about 2 weeks ago? Hopefully no replay of that tonight


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

When we run the new offense it looks really good.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wesley for Retirement said:


> Sadly Sasha is out of the mix again, but for the rotations that are playing. I cannot complain, Snow is playing better than he has in the past two years.
> 
> BTW, Andy plays some great on the ball and off the ball defense. He could politely ask Z for his job after this year lol


Our frontcourt players are all inconsistent on O but the one thing you can count on is AV's D. He's really improved on that end


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> Possible Preview of the post Hughes return and Gibson play: no Sasha, Brown, Wesley, or Newble


I would say one of those guys needs to be dealt, but Hughes is injured so much...

I think dealing Sasha for a couple second rounders might be smart.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This Lebron James guy is kind of good.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> This Lebron James guy is kind of good.


He's so good I would sit him now. Brown's got to use these blowouts to conserve Lebron for tommorrow and the rest of the year


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Great. Hughes rolled his ankle again.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron off the ball is so much better this year when he's into the games


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> He's so good I would sit him now. Brown's got to use these blowouts to conserve Lebron for tommorrow and the rest of the year


I guarantee the Pacers are coming back in this game. The Cavs need to build as big a cushion as they can. THey'll need it all.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wow. That was pathetic.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Are you kidding me? That **** works in High School


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Not Darrel Armstrong again: shut this guy down bring in Gibson


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Those last 2 possessions by the team was incredibly weak. Good time-out, Coach Brown.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wesley for Retirement said:


> Are you kidding me? That **** works in High School



It doesn't even work in high school that often.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> I guarantee the Pacers are coming back in this game. The Cavs need to build as big a cushion as they can. THey'll need it all.



I told you.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Danny shoots free throws like a Cavalier.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Blah Gibson misses both FT's. Could've have used those


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF how can you let this **** happen?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Jesus... Maybe Marshall should ask Armstrong where he works out and eating habits and fountain of youth he should try.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron is chewing someone out about something. Probably the powder not being there at the beginning of the game. I bet they never forgot Jordan's powder.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Absolutely a joke that end of the half.

Still, Lebron with a sick first half:
24 points, 10-11 FGA, 4 boards, 5 assists


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Congrats Troy Smith


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

No more Stephen Jackson tonight. Guess he had a meltdown at halftime. Someone should mention to him that he's on his way out of the NBA.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Snow doesnt get enough credit. We really should get off the guys back (atleast for tonight?) lol


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Knocks on wood*

It'd be nice if Cleveland doesn't blow things and can give the starters an extended rest.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wesley for Retirement said:


> Snow doesnt get enough credit. We really should get off the guys back (atleast for tonight?) lol


It kind of makes me mad that it took Jones and Gibson pushing him for him not to be completely useless. Makes me wonder where his head has been at when we were struggling.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wesley for Retirement said:


> Snow doesnt get enough credit. We really should get off the guys back (atleast for tonight?) lol


Snow is bearable when he just drives to the hoop all the time.

But his inability to shoot really, really hurts us. Not just that he can't hit open shots, but it basically allows the other team to have an extra defender to throw at Lebron.

But when he does play well, we're hard to beat.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

WTF was that? You can't just foul someone off the ball in the backcourt on a runout...


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Completely unacceptable Donyell. Get your head in the game.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I like seeing AV work the ball in the post.


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

I'd say that's it for Lebron tonight, let's get gibson and brown in at the same time, is dwayne jones active tonight?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow. We are DESTROYING them on the glass tonight. 

Probably because they are shooting 33% to our 55%.

What a great game tonight.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Chalupa time! The fans are happy about that.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 107, Indiana 75*


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

did hughes seriously hurt his ankle again?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Alright just a few observations:

-Drew Gooden is an idiot. Lebron started doing some nice dunks in warmups and Shannon Brown would follow up doing exactly the same dunk. Drew wants to be part of the fun so decides to start trying to make the same dunks - not surprisingly, he comes up with a strained groin. I was excited at first thinking Andy had been promoted to starting, but based on how it looked Drew shouldn't be out for long. Still, he's an idiot. 

-Like someone else said earlier in the thread, the team runs best when Gibson is out there because he stretches the floor. He has all the tools, again would like to see him drive more. 

-AV is invaluable to this team. He impacts the game big time on D, people are tentative driving on him because he takes so many charges. It's virtually the same as having a great shot blocker.

Not really much else to say about this game, Cavs dominated throughout. Lebron would have had a 40/10/10 triple double if this wasn't a blowout, he was just in the zone.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

ROFL at how Drew Gooden hurt his ankle


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> I think we play better small. We can rotate faster defensively, and get turnovers, and run the floor. I can't wait for the day Andy is our starting center.



The problem with us running is that we tend to get very sloppy with the ball which tends to lead to our opponents going on runs. That's at least part of why we tend to give up leads we start playing at the other teams tempo which is often alot faster than we want to play. We want to run, but only when we want to run.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> He's so good I would sit him now. Brown's got to use these blowouts to conserve Lebron for tommorrow and the rest of the year


We don't play again until Monday.

Unbelieveably we had 22 turnovers and still won by 32. Had we just been mildly decent with our ball control we'd have won by over 40.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

grats on your win.. it was painful to watch.. hope we get jermaine back soon and get rid of jax


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

How Drew Gooden got hurt is hilarious, but in all seriousness, I hope this keeps Andy in the starting lineup (although its probably less than likely). And hopefully, Hughes didn't reaggrevate his ankle. Great win, even though we did have the TO bug in our system.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> *CLEVELAND - *It was a wild Saturday night at Quicken Loans Arena.
> Larry Hughes (eight points, four assists, two rebounds in 24 minutes) was back in uniform for the Cavaliers and all their stars instantly aligned. Playing perhaps their most complete game of the season, the Cavs trounced the Indiana Pacers by an embarrassing 107-75 margin.
> It was a blowout, but it was no ordinary evening. No way. There were bizarre events happening everywhere, both on the court and off. Here's a sampling:
> • Before the game started, Cavs forward Drew Gooden pulled his left groin muscle as he was trying a flashly dunk in warmups. On the bench, Cavs coach Mike Brown was drawing up a play for Gooden to start the game -- perhaps as an ode to Gooden after he got just three shots in the last game -- but instead only had a few minutes to insert Anderson Varejao into the starting lineup.
> ...


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/16208039.htm

I'm not taking away too much from this game: Pacers were on a back to back and w/o JO. Easy for Lebron to attack the rim w/o any shotblocking.

None the less: some funny incidents up there. LOL at Gooden, Saras, SJax. Remember when S. Jax used to give Lebron trouble


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Indy in general used to give LeBron issues. They would bump you any time that you crossed the foul line and that little bump seemed to mess up LeBrons offense (along with the fact that they were just more consistently physical team we used to go up against). That clearly was not the case yesterday. I don't think that O'Neal alone could explain how much different yesterdays game was than previous meetings.


----------

